

StackMob Introduces Hosted HTML5 - kthyqn
http://www.stackmob.com/2012/02/introducing-hosted-html5/

======
nosequel
The github auto-deploy is an awesome feature, so nice.

~~~
janaboruta
Thank you! If you are curious to see how the Github/ StackMob integration
works here is a screencast:
[https://www.stackmob.com/platform/help/tutorials/html5_js_sd...](https://www.stackmob.com/platform/help/tutorials/html5_js_sdk)

